
Cpp-Taskflow: A General-Purpose Parallel and Heterogeneous Task System at Scale - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.10908
======
matt_d
Source code: [https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-
taskflow](https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-taskflow)

